# 촉닥



## barax

Hello,

Please can you tell me the meaning of _촉닥 ?

Thanks
_


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


barax said:


> Please can you tell me the meaning of _촉닥 ?_


Could it please be possible to give at least some context (as required by the general WR rules and specific KF guidelines).

Thank you.

Frank
(50% member, 50% moderator in this specific case)


----------



## Mugi

Do you mean 촉탁 ?


----------



## Delinois

촉닥?? I have never seen and used this word. It doesn't have any meaning.


----------



## barax

Thanks for your help. Mugi found the meaning.


----------

